# Too late for a coupon?



## gariig (Dec 18, 2003)

I just now realized I didn't receive a coupon for 4cTF:Revised.  I was wondering who I should contact or if you had to purchase the PDF between certain dates.  

Thanks for the help,

Gariig


----------



## HellHound (Dec 18, 2003)

email me ( blackhammer@dreadgazebo.com ) with the email address you used when you purchased FCTF, and I'll email you back the coupon.

Don't mind the rest of the email you'll get back, I have a form letter for those people who did not check the "allow publishers to email me" box on RPGnow or who changed their email address that goes out with the coupon.


----------

